# SS report 12-11 Here it is



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

My internet has been down for a few days, it just came back this morning.
I was ready for it to come on so I could post yesterday's report. It was a banner day fishing for big blues.

I went solo and left about 7:30 from beautiful Beacon Bay Marina and meet a pretty stout south wind. So I lined up and started drifting with carp heads with skeletons attached, and a few small drum the same way. 

Trapperjon had loaded me up with these small fish a while back below the dam. I have found a head and backbone hooked up through the bottom lip and out between the eyes is a killer bait for big fish.

My first fish was a 25 pound blue that bit with out hesitation and fought hard.
From there it became a blur of catching fish over 25 pounds.

The best of the day was four in the boat at once, the smallest of those was a 24 pound blue, the biggest a 45 pound blue with the next biggest 35 pounds. I would hook one of them up and play it a bit before spiking it in an upright rod holder and going on to the next screaming reel with the rod tip in the water. 
When I landed the four together at one time I had three rods with fish on spiked in rocket launchers or console holders while fighting another one.
It took a long time to unhook and weigh and release the four. I had caught nine fish over twenty four pounds by then. I was getting tired from lifting in the boat and weighing them, much the fight they were putting up.
The next drift was just as crazy, with a couple of doubles and one 48 pound hog, only to be followed by a 53 pound monster.

Then the action slowed as the major feeding period came to a close and I caught the four smallest of the day, 15 pounds to 11 pounds that I kept.
All other fish were released.
A total of 18 fish, 14 over 24 pounds, of which three were over 30 pounds, three were in the 41 to 48 pound range and one 53 pound whale.

My best day ever for numbers of big fish and fast action drifting.

See you on the water.

SS


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

That is a phenomenal trip! Seriously!
Wish you had a drone capture of 4 on at once!


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

nice blues, we need the cold to come back.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Out standing trip wtg .


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

That's awesome Loy WTG!!!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

What a Awesome day. Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Awesome report. WTG !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Doesn't get any better then that, congrats. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catfish Kyle (Mar 7, 2016)

Great job Loy !


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow! Legendary stuff Loy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I needed a report like that to stop the shakes. I haven't fishing in a while.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It was a fight! The blue cats kicked my behind. I am so sore today I can barely lift my arms.
I think this might be the winter I get Lips, the mighty cat fish.
Looks like plenty of good opportunities coming up conditions wise.
I think I will concentrate on gathering some live drum and small rough fish until the fool moon passes. Try to keep them alive until time to use them.


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

One of these days I'm going to give this a try.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Fantastic Loy!


----------



## eyef1shin (May 16, 2014)

Nice Job! I need to try that one of these days


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Heck of a trip Capt Loy !!


----------

